# Dart frogs and Anoles in communal viv



## Sundog (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi,

I'm reading an article on a dutch website that has dart frogs and at least 1 anole in the same viv. I've not come across anyone else doing this (but I'm still learning so hey...) so far but what do you folks think? Can do or no no?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I've kept and know people keeping anoles with USA greens and european tree frogs succesfully. HOwever i would be very weary of darts with anoles due to their toxins, size and difficulity in keeping.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Many keepers have certain geckos such as the yellow headed gecko with their PDF's but these are found together in the wild. I have not come across anoles and PDF's, I would have thought the size of food they would need would stress the frogs!


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

is it that time again already?

try the forum search function


----------



## Sundog (Nov 18, 2009)

Sundog said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm reading an article on a dutch website that has dart frogs and at least 1 anole in the same viv. I've not come across anyone else doing this (but I'm still learning so hey...) so far but what do you folks think? Can do or no no?


Ahh, got to the end of the article and the anoles are definitely a no no. It certainly makes more sense to keep vivariums species specific.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I've kept anoles and various treefrogs together over the years- but the size differential is crucial- neither was 'bite-size'. I think I may have read that same Dutch website- if I remember rightly, the anole tried to eat one of the frogs.


----------

